# 5 Secrets to Keeping the Weight Off For Good



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have very little interest these days in all the media-hyped stories of dramatic, rapid losses of body weight. “Big losers” don’t impress me, for numerous reasons. For example, weight is not fat. “Weight” could be composed of mostly lean tissue, or it could be mostly water weight. In fact, I would go a step [...]

*Read More...*


----------

